# Can I apply for other EU country visa while German dependent visa is in process



## Parag47 (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and would like to know about my query.

My situation is my wife has applied for German dependent (Long term) visa from India. Timeline to get this long term visa is minimum 3 months and I have urgency to travel Denmark for 10 days with my wife. 

My question is is can my wife apply tourist visa of Denmark while her German long term visa is in progress?

Please help me since I am loosing time.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There's no reason she couldn't apply for a tourist visa for Denmark - as long as the German consulate isn't holding any of the documents she might need to make the application. She will, however, most likely have to return to India to complete the process for her German visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## waqasars (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes she can apply. If her passport is in German embassy for the process of visa then you can request them that you need to travel. They will return it.


----------



## Parag47 (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks for your answer. 

I was worried since initially she had applied for German tourist visa and she got one but later she applied for german dependent visa and embassy cancelled her tourist visa saying that she can not hold two visa at the same time.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You can't hold two visas at one time for the same country. But even after she is living in Germany on a resident visa, she may need to apply for a tourist visa for another country to go on vacation.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Parag47 (Feb 14, 2017)

Bevdeforges said:


> You can't hold two visas at one time for the same country. But even after she is living in Germany on a resident visa, she may need to apply for a tourist visa for another country to go on vacation.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Iif the country is outside of european union then she will need to apply tourist visa but if she is in any European union country for example Germany with Resident permit, she can travel other European countries. She will not need tourist visa in that case


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Parag47 said:


> Iif the country is outside of european union then she will need to apply tourist visa but if she is in any European union country for example Germany with Resident permit, she can travel other European countries. She will not need tourist visa in that case


Make that "Schengen countries" and I'll agree. For countries outside the Schengen zone, she may still need a visitor visa. Given that she has not yet received her resident visa for Germany, best to apply for the tourist visa.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

